# Jesse Broadwater on release execution



## loveha

Warning on volume. Gets loud.


----------



## f40mcd

This is great video, with a little comic relief [emoji23]


USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## Padgett

I watched all of it last night and to listen to him discuss how he shoots a hinge is a sweet thing, I knew he was yielding type of shooter but to see him explain how he is yielding into the click and then yielding after the click is really sweet.

I can honestly say that I don't think I have ever actually done it this way, for years I have shot clicks where I had the release set where I came to click as I came to anchor without doing anything at all and then I have set it to where it came to click when I released the thumb peg. I have been shooting with a click for a month or so by rotating to the click with my fingers and then once I get to click I can then yield or pull through. But I have never yielded a soft hand to get to click and then just continued with the yield. 

The other thing with Jesse that I enjoyed listening to was how I got the feeling that he has accepted that he is a awesome shooter and he is going to attend all the big shoots and just do what he does which is shoot smoothly and put himself in a position to be competitive. He didn't say it exactly like that but it is how I perceived what he was saying. The most important thing I got was that he will focus on something in his shooting such as the pressures in his hand just like he does in practice to keep his mind on something simple instead of the scores or the pressure.


----------



## grantmac

I saw two interesting things:
First one is that his ring finger is really just along for the ride. Almost no pressure there at all. Much as if it's just for stability.
I've started shooting my hinge like this and I have to say I like it.

Second thing is how far back he anchors. Definitely further back then most. His hand has only light pressure on the very corner of his jaw. Definitely not a compact shooter, at least for indoor.

Grant


----------



## webenic

I was cracking up at the beginning. Good video :thumbs_up


----------



## LMacD

Padgett said:


> I watched all of it last night and to listen to him discuss how he shoots a hinge is a sweet thing, I knew he was yielding type of shooter but to see him explain how he is yielding into the click and then yielding after the click is really sweet.
> 
> I can honestly say that I don't think I have ever actually done it this way,


Funny thing is this is *exactly* how I was doing it last year - yeilding into the click and then yeilding through the shot, with the use of back tension exactly as he describes. I'm now sitting here, kinda confused, trying to figure out why I let myself be convinced that I "was doing it wrong"...

edit: BTW: that's not a poke at Shawn ^ - just something I had picked up somewhere.


----------



## Padgett

Yeah, the more I shoot and progress the more I see a variety of ways to get things done that are different than many of the practices that have been fundamental standards. One of them is coming to click as you come to anchor with a hinge release, that is something that I have heard and practiced over and over for years. It works and is a effective method but it forces you to have a transition from doing nothing to doing something to send the arrow on its way, that transition is what has always bothered me. The transition causes my float to do funny things and I end up working on the transition as much as anything else trying to learn how to begin my execution without issues. 

What Jesse is doing is eliminating the transition, He settles in and begins yielding and coming to the click is just a reference to him of where he is at and he can then continue yielding and aiming and soon enough the arrow will leave the bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Well, it took a little over a hour to load up just about 5 minutes. So I played that 3 or 4 times.... There for a while I was wondering though. I can imagine my wife with me fletching on that beautiful marble (?) counter top...

Jesse notes back tension. One thing I think (dangerous thing) is going on with back tension is holding the shoulder in position so the release arm doesn't do something stupid, like down or out or both. And his release arm didn't go anywhere but where it should go....


----------



## jim p

I may need to try standing on one foot.


----------



## redman

To get Jesse release way to work the best you have to have the draw length and loop length spot on


----------



## RCR_III

Padgett said:


> Yeah, the more I shoot and progress the more I see a variety of ways to get things done that are different than many of the practices that have been fundamental standards. One of them is coming to click as you come to anchor with a hinge release, that is something that I have heard and practiced over and over for years. It works and is a effective method but it forces you to have a transition from doing nothing to doing something to send the arrow on its way, that transition is what has always bothered me. The transition causes my float to do funny things and I end up working on the transition as much as anything else trying to learn how to begin my execution without issues.
> 
> What Jesse is doing is eliminating the transition, He settles in and begins yielding and coming to the click is just a reference to him of where he is at and he can then continue yielding and aiming and soon enough the arrow will leave the bow.


This isn't the way I see him doing things. In the video I have here of him, he relaxes and moves to the click then the movement just stops. This becomes his starting point for the continuation of his shot. 

He used to shoot two finger hinges for the longest and he's said he uses the click now in his three finger release for the reference on starting. 

http://youtu.be/kg3_ZgQLcrI


----------



## Pete53

jesse also has a great personality both for shooting "a type B" and being perfect gentleman on and off the line in archery ,with the willingness to help other archers too.Jesse is a great credit to the archery world his leadership skills just by being a nice respectful person just might help our young archers a lot.


----------



## Padgett

The whole point of the term yielding is for your fingers to relax and stretch and that is exactly what he is doing to get to the click instead of just rotating the hinge to get there. Of course once he gets to the click he is going to use a much more subtle yield to execute the shot because he has gotten to the click and now the shot can actually begin. The point I was making is that he is yielding to get there and then yielding to get rid of the arrow, I wasn't giving a detailed version, just a beginning look at something awesome.

I have been yielding for a long time now and Griv is the one that introduced it to me in the beginning, his little youtube video where he demonstrates it with a thumb trigger and then a index finger is where I got my first taste. For me it took a long time for me to accept that yielding produced a rotation but over time I came to terms with how it gets it done and it is such a simple thing. The length of your ring finger is shorter than your index finger so as you allow them to stretch out the distance that the index finger yields or stretches is greater than the ring finger and that allows the release to rotate even though it feels like everything is stretching at the same rate. With a thumb trigger it just allows the handle move forward while the trigger stays put so it triggers. But with a hinge release not only is the handle allowed to move forward but the index finger moves more than the ring finger and the rotation is there to get the job done. 

I have always wanted yielding to be my primary method, to me it is just a joy to shoot with it but for me it just never has produced my strongest shooting. My strongest shooting comes from methods where I find a way to reduce the effects of transition from getting off the thumb peg and starting my aiming weather I am using a smooth moon or a click. It is killing me to be putting on a new string set the last two days and I found a crack in my module and getting it under control has not allowed me to shoot at all.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Like Padgett, relaxing/yielding has given me new hope. That and the Stan Jet Black actually fitting my paw. Confident that I've never felt, I'm hauling back without fear. I first thought I had the Jet Black set cold to get use to it. Now, practicing everyday it seems getting hot on it's own. Confident, I don't have any trouble switching between the Jet Black, Deuce or my ST360.


----------



## RCR_III

I just didn't want people to get the idea it was all one continual motion and the click was just an "it's about to fire" deal.


----------



## grantmac

Yielding seems to work better with the thumb trigger than the hinge for me. Maybe hand shape has a significant effect on it. I find with the hinge I will start to lose contact with the jaw before the rotation is enough to fire. A yield of just the index with a firm hook in the outer fingers seems to work the hinge well enough and I can feel it rotate very distinctly.
I think in both cases part of the confidence with either release is the ability to feel the engine running either through building pressure on the trigger or the rotation of the hinge. Simply maintaining position and waiting doesn't seem to work well mentally for me.

Grant


----------



## montigre

Padgett said:


> I have been yielding for a long time now and Griv is the one that introduced it to me in the beginning, his little youtube video where he demonstrates it with a thumb trigger and then a index finger is where I got my first taste. For me it took a long time for me to accept that yielding produced a rotation but over time I came to terms with how it gets it done and it is such a simple thing. GRIV is also the person who introduced it to me back in 2009 when I attended one of his weekend seminars at LAS. It also took me a while to get used to the feel of it, but really felt comfortable with the fact that the process was simple. Prior I had been using the taught pull the limbs off approach with did not fit my style at all.
> 
> I have always wanted yielding to be my primary method, to me it is just a joy to shoot with it but for me it just never has produced my strongest shooting. My strongest shooting comes from methods where I find a way to reduce the effects of transition from getting off the thumb peg and starting my aiming weather I am using a smooth moon or a click. While yielding the hand and wrist, have you also been taking up the slack with your back muscles? That is a very important piece of this method and to leave that part out will cause all sorts of inconsistencies. I find the transition from click to execution to be very minute, but unlike most, I do not use a thumb peg, so that may shorten my perceived length of time it takes.


I'm glad Jesse made this video because it is the clearest description I have seen of this form of release execution.


----------



## V3505

Great post Montigre! I personally liked, "it's like driving a car".... I have certainly looked back on tournaments where I've shot well, and can't really remember anything about each end. It was kind of like a daydream and my body knew what to do. The relaxation of the hand and body makes a lot of sense; the least amount of muscle used achieves consistency.


----------



## Padgett

Montigre, yes. I do believe that you must be using back tension to take up the slack of yielding or you instantly are creeping.


----------



## Padgett

Saturday was a tuning day with a new string set but finally we got to grill a steak and then shoot for the rest of the day and get it dialed in. I started out with my version of the method and enjoyed my shooting, it was super smooth and my only issue was a slight breeze that was slightly messing with our float. I switched over to my normal execution which is much more aggressive and that really nailed down my float even with the breeze in the air but I missed the smooth feel. 

So

I simply decided to do a third version where I came to anchor and instead of using a totally soft hand and beginning my yielding I came to anchor and very slightly added a slight amount of tension to my fingers as I took my thumb off the peg. Then I started yielding to the click and continued yielding after the click to finish off the shot and this shot right through the breeze and was very nice. 

This is not a good week for me because texas is this week so I don't like screwing around with a asa tournament so with only a few days left to shoot before we leave I won't be able to commit to any serious effort with it. I have been saying for a good year or so that in the end I believe that yielding will be my primary method that produces my best shooting, I really hope that maybe this is the one little piece of the puzzle I have been looking for that allows it to happen.


----------



## yeroc

ive been useing this method and have been having great results with it.ive blank bailed myself to death tryin to get use to it.it was so odd for me to learn.like having the break on the right and gas on the left.so far so good for me.i do my best to do what jesse says to do in the video.dont over think it,just relax your hand.what i found by doing this method is my pin doesnt wander with shot execution like it would if i pull through.this had been an issue for me for years.pin settles real nice im steady then that extra tension will make the pin move and throw my shot off.now,i aim and just relax and wow the shot is gone.this such an easier method for me to duplicate time and time again compared to applying the same amount of tension repeatedley shot aftet shot.its been fun


----------



## Padgett

I said I wasn't going to mess with it and I just couldn't resist last night, dang I didn't even make it one day. 

So, I shot for a good two hours last night and it was breezy so I didn't really get to shoot as dead on accurate as I wanted to and get my bow perfect. In fact if I shot north south my arrows hit 3 inches right of the 12 ring and if I shot south north they hit 3 inches left. So I just worked on execution and that lead me to yielding. 

Now for the cool part that I am learning, for the first hour and 15 minutes I had my hinge set where it clicked just after I took my thumb off the peg and then started yielding and there just wasn't hardly any yield and there it was the click. I shot smoothly and easily not suffering to fire or anything but something just wasn't right, then I took out my allen and slowed down my honey badger a 1/8 turn and for the last 30 or so minutes I was so much better off because when I took my thumb off the peg I could then start a smooth yield that lasted just long enough to really get things moving in a good direction and then once I clicked my whole system was totally involved and it transitioned into the firing stage and the arrow left so smoothly. So slowing down the hinge was a awesome thing. 

Before slowing it down I was getting to the click so early my body hadn't really committed to the shot and any effort at all to get there resulted in the hinge firing so even though I was getting rid of the arrow easily I felt rushed. By slowing it down it allowed my body to settle into the smooth yield and that translated over into a really nice float pattern and execution. 

I am going to continue updating my progress and the little things I am learning as I go, I am really excited about this process and how I can help people become hinge shooters with it. I think it has some really good promise and once I become proficient in the good and bad issues related to it I will be able to present it in a much better way than i am right now.


----------



## jim p

I thought that I had tried every way to trigger a hinge. Then about 1 month ago Padgett explained a different way. Now Jesse has another way. I like jesse's way. It seems to give a very consistent release without pulling off target.

It is difficult for me to keep pulling while I relax my hand. I want to creep unless I pay close attention.

I might be able to get more out of this technique if I adjusted my release speed. My release does not have micro adjust so I may never do any adjusting.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Jim, I know it's a new learning of, but different grip of the handle...and why I'd like to see a more user friendly pulling post. I had my brother make a bigger pulling post for my Zenith that can be rotated to give different angle and different length...Sort of works, but I now have the Stan Jet Black with micro adjustment for the sear.


----------



## Padgett

Jim p, here is a thought for you that I have never actually used before but I am trying to find a way to explain the feel of back tension preload into the wall. The moment that you mentioned pulling off target I spend a few minutes trying to come up with something. 

"BUNGEE CORD"

So if you are standing there with no tension on a bungee cord and are aiming like you are shooting a bow, then you take up the slack and start to stretch the cord the front arm is going to get moved as the tension increases because the front arm is having to increase its efforts to overcome the pressure being added.

So if you stretch the bungee cord first to its maxium and then you start aiming the front arm is already taking care of the load that it has on it then the front arm doesn't have to battle any changes in the pressures being given to it because there are none.

If you are sitting in the valley barely touching the wall and then you begin your execution and you increase things into the wall such as your yield or you are doing a pull into the shot type of firing engine you are going to change the pressures being felt by the front arm multiple times and that is the problem.

If you apply preload to the system before you begin aiming and execution then the front arm isn't battling things and your rear arm only has to maintain the same pressure as the firing effort progresses. Yielding when you use preload just compliments the yield so nicely. 

I am going to push post without going over this thought so I may have to go back and touch it up in a minute if it sucked.


----------



## jim p

I am all on board with your thinking. My bow is using a 29" module with the cams set for 28" draw length. This means that the bow has no valley and not much letoff. So I have to preload or hold hard into the wall.

I use your preloading technique and with the relaxing of the hand things are working great. I still have to make sure not to creep but I really like the way things are working.


----------



## Padgett

I have only been on board with this type of shooting for I guess a little over a season and a half I guess, I heard many many good shooters and coaches mention draw length being really important but I just never had someone explain why it was such a big deal. But in the first 4 or so years of learning how to become a hinge shooter there were RED FLAGS everywhere that I just couldn't figure out why they were there and happening and also virtually impossible to eliminate. The minute that I added Back Tension Preload to my shooting and stopped being a Valley Sitter I instantly saw one or two of them vanish because they were really high on my list of crap to eliminate. Then over time I realized that most of the other red flags in my shooting had also vanished. 

I bring preload up in threads all the time now and I find that tons of guys were in my boat with the concept, they simply needed somebody to open their eyes to such a simple little thing that was right in front of them but not visible.


----------



## jim p

I agree that preload is a big part of a good shot. When I eliminated the valley all together, I had no choice except to preload. When I did this almost all of my shooting problems went away. Now this preload and relaxing the hand is working very well for me. I am now shooting better than I have shot in 5 years. Unless I make a bad shot my arrows are staying in the vegas 9 ring. A year ago I was lucky to keep all the arrows inside of the 7 ring.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Don't hold your breath waiting for Chance to fire! Slow motion... Best movement to catch looks like his index finger.

https://www.facebook.com/BowJunky/videos/1035754026504845/?hc_location=ufi


----------



## redman

Like the way Jesse release arm goes back after the shot


----------



## Xwind

So from what I understand, Jesse doesn't increase his tension on the wall thru the shot..instead he keeps a steady presure against the wall ?


----------



## SonnyThomas

Xwind said:


> So from what I understand, Jesse doesn't increase his tension on the wall thru the shot..instead he keeps a steady presure against the wall ?


IF by him, he has back tension running which keeps him on the wall and takes up the slack when yielding or the further relaxing of his fingers and hand.


----------



## Padgett

This is a old thread so I didn't read everything but I saw many of the posts as I glanced, do a google search for "jesse broadwater shooting" . That little video is him in a garage and it allows you to watch him draw and settle and execute. Notice how far behind the thumb peg his thumb ends up with the flat grip of his hinge and how much his hand stretches during the process. 

Now for the cool part, Notice that he comes to the wall very early just as he finishes drawing and then all that stretching happens. Now, at no time does he loose the wall. So doesn't that mean that even though his hand is stretching something has to be taking up all that slack created. That is the back tension in action. 

I said all this from memory so now I am going to go watch that little video and see it in action.


----------



## Padgett

Yeah, if you have never seen that video you have got to watch it. He hits the wall and his thumb is on the peg and from the moment he releases the peg his hand and fingers are in a steady amount of yield, the ring finger seems to stay still but if you watch his middle and index finger you can see a tremendous amount of yield. With this much fluid motion of the stretch and yield of the fingers he would creep off the wall a good inch if he wasn't totally doing something in the other direction. 

So, when I shoot with this method if I add tension to the wall faster than I am yielding then I pull off the spot. If I yield faster than I add tension I creep off the wall. They must be done at the exact same rate in opposite directions to counteract each other. 

Watch his fingers, the first few times you watch you get the feeling that he is rotating to the click but I don't think he is. I think his ring finger is stationary for the most part and the middle and index finger yield to get to click.


----------



## Padgett

Another place to focus on is the gap between the thumb peg and thumb, as he comes to click and then executes the shot you can see the distance between them grow nice and steady.


----------



## roosty

Spot on Robert. His release is barely perceptible. Where as if you watch Reo, you will see the movement he creates to release.


----------



## JF from VA

I think this is the video you are referring to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg3_ZgQLcrI


----------



## Padgett

I just watched that jesse broadwater shooting video another 5 times just now and I learn so much from this simple little video. The more I watch it the more I think I learn, When you focus watching on his ring finger you will notice that it really doesn't move at all as he comes to click and then during execution it stays right there and just as the release fires it seems to move back just a little. But when you watch the index finger as he releases the thumb peg it moves forward a ton to get to the click and then during execution it is trying to stay still but you can barely see it move forward just a little more as it is firing.

This means a lot to me because when you hear jesse talk about how he does it in interviews you will hear him refer to stuff and then when you watch the video your brain wants to see what he was saying. I have always thought after hearing his explanation that all of his fingers are yielding but when I watch the video with a clean mind and watch the individual fingers I am pretty sure that he is adding tension to the shot with the ring and middle finger and yielding forward the index finger. 

This helps me understand that in my own shooting a full yield of all fingers always works awesome at getting rid of the arrow smoothly but I feel weaker than I prefer, when I add tension to the wall with my ring and middle finger and yield my index finger I feel way stronger and shoot better.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Padgett said:


> I just watched that jesse broadwater shooting video another 5 times just now and I learn so much from this simple little video. The more I watch it the more I think I learn, When you focus watching on his ring finger you will notice that it really doesn't move at all as he comes to click and then during execution it stays right there and just as the release fires it seems to move back just a little. But *when you watch the index finger as he releases the thumb peg it moves forward a ton to get to the click *and then during execution it is trying to stay still but you can barely see it move forward just a little more as it is firing.
> 
> This means a lot to me because when you hear jesse talk about how he does it in interviews you will hear him refer to stuff and then when you watch the video your brain wants to see what he was saying. I have always thought after hearing his explanation that all of his fingers are yielding but when I watch the video with a clean mind and watch the individual fingers I am pretty sure that he is adding tension to the shot with the ring and middle finger and yielding forward the index finger.
> 
> This helps me understand that in my own shooting a full yield of all fingers always works awesome at getting rid of the arrow smoothly but I feel weaker than I prefer, when I add tension to the wall with my ring and middle finger and yield my index finger I feel way stronger and shoot better.


When I can get up the energy to....I'll pictures of my TRU Ball HT with the standard pulling post and the custom pulling post. Getting rid of that "ton" of movement made a big difference for me.


----------



## Padgett

I have tried to do it like he does and it just never worked for me, that doesn't mean that I have given up on understanding how he does things and using it to progress in my understanding of the different ways to shoot a hinge. 

Looking forward to seeing your custom pulling post.


----------



## redman

I have some good luck shooting the hinge the Jesse way . When I am doing it right every thing in hand has to be relaxed for it to work .


----------

